# slang



## Salita

Hola a todos! Pueden traducir la palabra "slang" en español. Por ejemplo:

You could learn slang in that movie.
Se aprende "slang" en esa película.

¿Es la frase gramaticalmente correcta? Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## heidita

La palabra que buscas es *argot*.


----------



## Agent160

"Jerga", ¿no?


----------



## heidita

Agent160 said:


> "Jerga", ¿no?


 
¡También!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Slang puede traducirse como "argot" y también como "jerga".  Ambas palabras son correctas.

Saludos
SM


----------



## Pey

En muchos caso los argentinos decimos "Lunfardo", pero sólo se conoce esa palabra en nuestro país creo.


----------



## Totopi

Pero el "lunfardo" es algo muy concreto, ¿no?. No se trata de una palabra genérica, sino una "jerga" o "argot" espécifico, creo.
Saludos


----------



## elbeto

_Caló_, aunque actualmente no se usa mucho, en mis tiempos mozos, la palabrita era de uso común.
Saludos.


----------



## Pey

Totopi said:


> Pero el "lunfardo" es algo muy concreto, ¿no?. No se trata de una palabra genérica, sino una "jerga" o "argot" espécifico, creo.
> Saludos



Claro, como una jerga.
Por ejemplo al colectivo ó omnibus le decimos "bondi"
A los taxistas "tacheros"


----------



## Southropia

Modismo
Argot
jerga
Coa
Lunfardo


----------



## ivanovic77

Creo que el lunfardo es una jerga específica de Argentina. ¿Puede ser? Sería como si yo preguntase cómo se dice 'jerga' en inglés y un británico me respondiera: 'cockney' (?)


----------



## Totopi

Pey said:


> Claro, como una jerga.
> Por ejemplo al colectivo ó omnibus le decimos "bondi"
> A los taxistas "tacheros"


 
Me refiero a que no es un sinónimo de "argot" o "jerga". Sino que es un argot concreto:

*lunfardo**.*


*1. *m. Habla que originariamente empleaba, en la ciudad de Buenos Aires y sus alrededores, la gente de clase baja. Parte de sus vocablos y locuciones se introdujeron posteriormente en la lengua popular y se difundieron en el español de la Argentina y el Uruguay.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_Saludos


----------



## Totopi

ivanovic77 said:


> Creo que el lunfardo es una jerga específica de Argentina. ¿Puede ser? Sería como si yo preguntase cómo se dice 'jerga' en inglés y un británico me respondiera: 'cockney' (?)


Eso es lo que yo quería decir.
¡Parece que estamos de acuerdo en todo!


----------



## Pey

Ya lo sé, por eso dije que era propio de Argentina.
Acá si pedis una traducción de lunfardo te van a decir slang


----------



## Southropia

Nada mas como un complemento final:

"Lunfardo":   A mi parecer en la zona de La Plata se denomina preferentemente al argot empleado en los malos barrios, igual que el coa en Chile (delincuentes, trabajadores de muy bajo nivel (formalmente) cultural)

"Jerga" ( no confundir con juerga, donde Southropia pasa la mayoria de los fines de semanas): preferente usada para denominar el particular lenguaje en diversos medios profesionales, la jerga medica, las jerga ingenieril, la jerga universitaria, etc...por cierto...la jerega delictual


----------



## heidita

elbeto said:


> _Caló_, aunque actualmente no se usa mucho, en mis tiempos mozos, la palabrita era de uso común.
> Saludos.


 
Caló en España significa esto:
*



caló.
(Del caló caló, negro).

1. m. Lenguaje de los gitanos españoles.
		
Click to expand...

 
Así que no es lo mismo.*


----------



## daydreamer

El caló es un idioma. El lunfardo no sé si llega a dialecto, pero en todo caso sería una jerga muy concreta. JERGA y ARGOT, creo que no hay más.


----------



## andy town

Hola. Slang=Argot; Jerga=Jargon. Slang is used by the general public, whereas jargon is confined to specific sectors. For example slang words only used by stockbrokers would be part of their jargon.


----------



## elbeto

heidita said:


> *Así que no es lo mismo.*


Sí, no digo que lo sea; tienes razón heidita, solo digo que en mis tiempos mozos, ¿que sabíamos de la vida en el WRF? 
También decíamos que era "hablar con modismos," que tampoco es exactamente lo mismo. Así que me corrijo, el diccionario dice _*jerga*_ (aunque me hace ruido la definición de la RAE


> *1. *f. Lenguaje especial y familiar que usan entre sí los individuos de ciertas *profesiones y oficios*, como los toreros, los estudiantes, etc.


[El énfasis es mío] ) o *argot* como dices y me parece mejor, ya que en su primera acepción, dice la RAE que es jerga o jerigonza y: 


> *jerigonza**.*
> (Del prov. _gergons_).
> 
> *1. *f. Lenguaje especial de algunos gremios.
> *2. *f. Lenguaje de mal gusto, complicado y difícil de entender.


Saludos y gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## momax

¿Me puede  decir alguien, si los mexicanos también usan argot para "slang"?
Me imagino que jerga  sí se usa en México.
Gracias
Rosa


----------



## Janis Joplin

heidita said:


> Caló en España significa esto:
> 
> 
> *Así que no es lo mismo.*


 
Bien dices heidita... en España, pero en México caló *si es lo mismo*.

Caló es la jerga hablada en los barrios, por la gente de clase socioeconómica baja, por los delincuentes y no es raro que así se llame pues proviene directamente del caló gitano.

De ahí vienen las palabras varo, chavo, fusca.

Así que en México hay jerga, argot y caló.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

ivanovic77 said:


> Creo que el lunfardo es una jerga específica de Argentina. ¿Puede ser? Sería como si yo preguntase cómo se dice 'jerga' en inglés y un británico me respondiera: 'cockney' (?)


 
Perfecta tu aclaración.

Argot (jerga del bajo mundo en Francia)
Coa (jerga de delincuentes)
Caló (jerga de los gitanos andaluces)
Lunfardo (un tipo de jerga exclusivo de la Argentina)
cockney (jerga utilizado en Inglaterra por estratos populares bajos)

Interesante notar que los convictos enviados a Australia durante los siglos 18 y 19 eran en su mayoría de estratos bajos y hablaban 'cockney'. Esto se refleja en la forma en que hablan actualmente los australianos. Foneticamente en español : *mi laidi*, en vez de *mai leidi (my lady)*

Debemos deducir por lo tanto que *jerga* es *slang* en forma general. Para mayor precisión podría completarse diciendo *jerga vernácula* si en el contexto se refiere a la *jerga* propia de un determinado país o entorno social.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Juan Carlos ¿dices que el caló es la jerga de los gitanos? Yo creí que era su idioma/dialecto (no se cual de los dos es correcto).


----------



## elbeto

Janis Joplin said:


> Bien dices heidita... en España, pero en México caló *si es lo mismo*.
> 
> Caló es la jerga hablada en los barrios, por la gente de clase socioeconómica baja, por los delincuentes y no es raro que así se llame pues proviene directamente del caló gitano.
> 
> De ahí vienen las palabras varo, chavo, fusca.
> 
> Así que en México hay jerga, argot y caló.


Hola Janis.
Tal vez ahora solo sea cuestión de tiempo para que la acepción sea integrada por la RAE.

En 1977, se publicó un libro llamado "Tumbaburro de la Picardía Mexicana" por Armando Jiménez, en el cual se reunen expresiones del _*caló* del hampa y del pueblo llano_ en México. 

Yo se que en México, para que me entiendan a que me refiero con _slang_, tendía que usar uno de los términos que hemos discutido en este hilo, incluyendo caló. Fíjate que no he escuchado el término en boca de los adolecentes que me rodean; me pregunto si sabrán que _caló_ (mexicano) es lo que usan al hablar casi todo el tiempo hoy en día...

- Que onda, ¿no?
- Ash, X
- ¿Estuvo chido ayer o te fue del nabo?

En fin. Ahi nos vimos mis cuates.


----------



## danielfranco

Nel, pus' la mera neta es que aquellito del caló nomás a los ñeros como dijéramos Iberos como que ni máis que les caí. Que dizque allá por su cantón sólo los gitanos hablan así. Pero por acó la raza mahuacatera es la que te echa verbo en caló, y luego luego salen por ahí que dizque que no se habla así, que dizque nomás los nacos parlanchines somos así-así. 
¿Jerga? Nomás con la que trapiamos, mi rey, pus' qué, ¿cómo te quedo el oclayo? Calmantes montes alicantes pintos que yo si les pongo, y aguas.


----------



## robjh22

I have been struggling for years to find a good word for "slang" that is comprehensible to average Mexicans. Invariably, when I try to use one of the suggested words in this thread, they tell me they have never heard it. I am sure that college grads and some who have finished secundaria know it, but the average working man does not know any of these words in my experience. They tend to say "palabras de la calle."


----------



## daydreamer

danielfranco said:


> Nel, pus' la mera neta es que aquellito del caló nomás a los ñeros como dijéramos Iberos como que ni máis que les caí. Que dizque allá por su cantón sólo los gitanos hablan así. Pero por acó la raza mahuacatera es la que te echa verbo en caló, y luego luego salen por ahí que dizque que no se habla así, que dizque nomás los nacos parlanchines somos así-así.
> ¿Jerga? Nomás con la que trapiamos, mi rey, pus' qué, ¿cómo te quedo el oclayo? Calmantes montes alicantes pintos que yo si les pongo, y aguas.




no te enojes, cuate, que ya lo entendimos... sólo que para nosotros iberos, que no sabíamos que ustedes utilizaban la palabra con ese sentido, llamar jerga al idioma de los gitanos es casi faltarles, ¿no?, y ya llevan lo suyo a cuestas. Hala, que viva México.


----------



## todasana

Concuerdo con elbeto, decir que alguien hablaba calò, era decir que hablaba en su jerga o en su argot. Pero hoy en dìa se perdiò ese uso. 
Sea cual fuere la que selecciones (jerga o argot) estaràn bien utilizadas como una traducciòn de "slang"


----------



## fabyt

Hola Rosa,

He preguntado a varios amigos mejicanos y me han dicho que no utilizan esa palabra.  Utilizan la palabra "modismos".  Una amiga me dijo que, aunque esa palabra es correcta, la considera "naca"..aunque no estoy de acuerdo con ella.  Me parece que modismos es la que mas se conoce (mejico y guatemala)


----------



## todasana

Creo que esto es asì: Hablas *CON *modismos o utilizando modismos, pero cuando hablas asì (con tantos modismos que no logras entender lo que te estàn diciendo a menos que hables de igual manera) hablas "slang" o un argot o una jerga, no se dice hablas un modismo, o hablas modismos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Janis Joplin said:


> Juan Carlos ¿dices que el caló es la jerga de los gitanos? Yo creí que era su idioma/dialecto (no se cual de los dos es correcto).


 
Tienes bastante razón. En rigor el *caló* es el lenguaje de los gitanos que llegaron a España y se establecieron preponderantemente en Andalucía trayendo su idioma natal, el *romané*, el cual al incorporar términos del español arcaico (y posiblemente su sintaxis) se convirtió en *caló*.

Podríamos decir que es español (arcaico) con incorporación de términos *romané* o, inversamente, un *romané* con incorporación de términos españoles. Bajo este concepto podríamos hablar de un idioma diferenciado.

Es interesante agregar que del *caló* gitano derivó la *germanía*, una forma de hablar en los estratos bajos de la sociedad española.

Por el aporte de los amigos foreros mejicanos comprobamos que también en Méjico existe el *caló*, posiblemente por extensión, aunque no idiomáticamente relacionado con el *caló* de los gitanos.


----------



## fabyt

gracias todasana por la aclaracion del uso de la palabra modismos.  Yo siempre he utilizado esa palabra asi que es bueno saber el modo correcto de utilizarla.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Es interesante agregar que del *caló* gitano derivó la *germanía*, una forma de hablar en los estratos bajos de la sociedad española.
> 
> Por el aporte de los amigos foreros mejicanos comprobamos que también en Méjico existe el *caló*, posiblemente por extensión, aunque no idiomáticamente relacionado con el *caló* de los gitanos.


 
Ya había visto por aquí el término *germanía* y aunque al principio no lo entendía finalmente supe de que se trataba, y ahora con tu aclaración, mejor.

*El caló que se habla en México si está relacionado con los gitanos*, lo que pasa es que con el tiempo las modificaciones que se le han hecho a las palabras las han alejado mucho de las originales.



daydreamer said:


> no te enojes, cuate, que ya lo entendimos... sólo que para nosotros iberos, que no sabíamos que ustedes utilizaban la palabra con ese sentido, llamar jerga al idioma de los gitanos es casi faltarles, ¿no?, y ya llevan lo suyo a cuestas. Hala, que viva México.


 
No creo que danielfranco se haya enojado  y no entendí bien lo que dices respecto a *"llamar jerga al idioma de los gitanos es casi faltarles"* pero si te refieres a que puede ser ofensivo, te diré que no, estoy segura que mucha gente para quien su manera habitual de expresarse es el caló ni siquiera saben que así se llama el idioma de los gitanos, y a mi en lo particular no me molestaría ninguna alusión a los gitanos.


----------



## danielfranco

Para nada que me enojo (*smilie with wiggling eyebrows*). 

Pero una gran parte de hablar el argot callejero (o la jerga de la calle, o el caló mexicano, o con modismos) es también la actitud echadora y agresiva. Supongo que como el propósito de hablar una variante del idioma estándar es la de excluir a los no iniciados en el ámbito, entonces siempre sale a relucir ese trasfondo de reto.
Nomás trataba de darle sabor a tacos de suadero, es todo.


----------



## todasana

Indudablemente el asunto del slang ha traido cola. De esto deriva que hablamos el mismo idioma, pero no nos entendemos.
¡Lo mejor de todo va a ser, ademàs de todo lo aprendido al respecto, saber què palabra eligiò Salita! ¿Nos sacaràs de dudas?
¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

todasana said:


> Indudablemente el asunto del slang ha traido cola. De esto deriva que hablamos el mismo idioma, pero no nos entendemos.
> 
> ¡Saludos a todos!


 
Haciendo un alcance a tu reflexión que _hablamos el mismo idioma, pero no nos entendemos :_

Alguien dijo que Gran Bretaña y Estados Unidos eran dos naciones _separadas_ por el mismo idioma.

En la forma acertada como tú los planteas, podemos parafrasear que los distintos países hispanoparlantes son naciones _separadas_ por el mismo idioma.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

danielfranco said:


> Para nada que me enojo (*smilie with wiggling eyebrows*).
> 
> Pero una gran parte de hablar el argot callejero (o la jerga de la calle, o el caló mexicano, o con modismos) es también la actitud echadora y agresiva. Supongo que como el propósito de *hablar una variante del idioma estándar es la de excluir a los no iniciados en el ámbito*, entonces siempre sale a relucir ese trasfondo de reto.
> Nomás trataba de darle sabor a tacos de suadero, es todo.


 
Eso es ciertamente lo que ocurre con el *coa*, la jerga de los delincuentes.


----------



## todasana

Sì, Juan Carlos Garling, totalmente de acuerdo... separados por el mismo idioma. Suena muy acertado.


----------



## heidita

Janis Joplin said:


> Bien dices heidita... en España, pero en México caló *si es lo mismo*.
> 
> Caló es la jerga hablada en los barrios,.


 
¿En serio? No sé por qué se llama_ caló_, no viene ninguna acepción que indique que en vuestra tierra sea así.


----------



## sinedeo

danielfranco said:


> Nel, pus' la mera neta es que aquellito del caló nomás a los ñeros como dijéramos Iberos como que ni máis que les caí. Que dizque allá por su cantón sólo los gitanos hablan así. Pero por acó la raza mahuacatera es la que te echa verbo en caló, y luego luego salen por ahí que dizque que no se habla así, que dizque nomás los nacos parlanchines somos así-así.
> ¿Jerga? Nomás con la que trapiamos, mi rey, pus' qué, ¿cómo te quedo el oclayo? Calmantes montes alicantes pintos que yo si les pongo, y aguas.



Bueno, un gitano español jamás diría "aquellito" ni "nomás" ni "dizque". De todos modos es caló es una lengua. Uno de los primeros en entenderse en caló por toda Europa, y traductor de varios libros de la Biblia a este idioma, fue George Borrow a mediados del siglo XIX. Esto es caló:

Gelém                gelém
              lungoné dromensa...
              maladilém
              chorimé Rromensa.
              Gelém gelém
              lungoné dromensa...
              maladilém
              baxtalé Rromensa.
              O chavale!
              O Rromale!
              Opré Rromale!
              Opré chavale!

Concretamente es un fragmento del Himno Romanó, es decir, el himno gitano.

Para más información:
http://www.tristeyazul.com/cronicas/mry01.htm


----------



## sinedeo

Aunque esto ya sea bastante off-topic, creo que es interesante. En Madrid se llama (o se llamaba en los 80) "cheli" a la jerga juvenil:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheli


----------



## danielfranco

heidita said:


> ¡¡Socorro!! ¿Alquién puede _traducir _eso???


 
"No, pues la verdad es que llamarle caló a esto [al "slang"] no le gusta a nuestros compañeros Españoles. Dicen ellos que en esos lares sólo se refiere la palabra al idioma de los gitanos. Pero por acá es la gente bullanguera la que le habla a uno en caló, y de inmediato surgen por ahí los que insisten que sólo los soeces hablantines nos expresamos de esa manera. 
¿Jerga? La única "jerga" que conozco es el trapo con el que trapeamos el piso, amigo. ¿Qué tal te pareció todo esto? Tranquilos todos, que yo si les peleo, y anden con cuidado."

La otra traducción te la debe elbeto.


----------



## Janis Joplin

heidita said:


> ¿En serio? No sé por qué se llama_ caló_, no viene ninguna acepción que indique que en vuestra tierra sea así.


 
¿En dónde? ¿En el DRAE? 

Si de verdad tienes algún interés, por pequeño que sea,  en entender como hablamos en México no va a ser consultando el DRAE como lo vas a lograr, te daría mejor resultado considerar las aportaciones de los que vivimos acá.


----------



## Janis Joplin

sinedeo said:


> Bueno, un gitano español jamás diría "aquellito" ni "nomás" ni "dizque".


 
No pero decían baró (dinero) y cambió a baro; pusca (pistola) y cambió a fusca; chavó (muchacho) y cambió a chavo...

*Obviamente el "caló" mexicano no es idéntico al gitano*, pero tiene sus orígenes en él y con el tiempo se le adicionaron infinidad de términos algunos en uso otros no, como es natural.


----------



## zumac

Salita said:


> Hola a todos! Pueden traducir la palabra "slang" en español. Por ejemplo:
> 
> You could learn slang in that movie.
> Se aprende "slang" en esa película.
> 
> ¿Es la frase gramaticalmente correcta? Gracias por su ayuda.


Salita,

Después de una larga trayectoria de 56 mensajes en este hilo, considero que debemos regresa a la pregunta original.

Para la palabra "slang" en inglés, se han ofrecido varias palabras en español como caló, jerga, lunfardo, etc. Todas estas tienen sus mal entendimientos en distintos paises.

Alguien suguerió "modismos", lo cual es bastante universal, aunque hubo objeciones porque no es un nombre de "slang" sino una descripción de lo que se usa en un "slang." Sin embargo, yo en lo personal, creo que esta palabra se presta para formar la mejor traduccion en general, que sería:

You could learn slang in that movie.
Se aprende a usar modismos en esa pelicula.
o
Pudieras aprender a usar modismos viendo esa pelicula.

Tomemos en cuenta que la palabra "slang" también se usa en forma general, sin identificar país de origen, región, ni precedencia de sus parlantes.

Saludos.


----------



## todasana

Bien, creo que Zumac tiene razòn en lo de volver a la pregunta inicial. Si se utiliza "usar modismos" para esta traducciòn en particular, me parece qeu suena bien, que es correcto. Yo a lo que me referìa es a no tomar *modismos *como traducciòn de *slang *directamente.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Yo no utilizaría una simple palabra como jerga o argot para traducir slang porque el asunto es más complejo.

*You could learn slang in that movie...*

*Con esa película podías aprender a hablar con el lenguaje informal que se usa en la calle...*

Ya sé que es muuuy largo, pero esa es la idea que se me viene a la mente cuando veo la frase y la manera como lo diría en mi idioma, porque finalmente slang es la manera como se habla en las calles ¿no?...las traducciones literales suelen dejar las ideas incompletas.

¿Qué piensan? ¿Es demasiado?


----------



## todasana

Y que les parece:
*Con esa pelìcula podrìas aprender algunas palabras coloquiales de...

*Por cierto, Elbeto, ¿podrìas traducir lo que escribiste? No entendì nada. Gracias


----------



## elbeto

todasana said:


> Y que les parece:
> *Con esa pelìcula podrìas aprender algunas palabras coloquiales de...*
> 
> Por cierto, Elbeto, ¿podrìas traducir lo que escribiste? No entendì nada. Gracias


Mmmmmh, palabras coloquiales... creo que la propuesta de mi cuate zumac es más genérica. "Con esa película podrías aprender algunos modismos de..." Con una película no te aprendes el caló  completo, por eso no diría que "podrías aprender el caló de..." También creo que _coloquial_ no refleja necesariamente lo que _slang_, _argot_, _caló_ y _jerigonza_ significan. Esta es mi humilde opinión. 



elbeto said:


> Chale, creo queste hilo ya bailó, chupó faros y se fue al hoyo. ¡Tan chido que pintaba!
> A ver que dice salita.


Con respecto a la traducción, dicen las reglas del foro que debes intentarlo primero y después los demás te ayudarán.


----------



## Southropia

zumac said:


> Salita,
> 
> Después de una larga .....
> 
> Tomemos en cuenta que la palabra "slang" también se usa en forma general, sin identificar país de origen, región, ni precedencia de sus parlantes.
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con zumac, creo que mas alla de cualquier idioma en particular, de regionalismos, giros del lenguaje, expresiones tipicas o como se quiera designar el lenguaje particular hablado en las calles de New York, Miami o Bogota, o en los barrios bajos de Bs Aires, Valparaiso, Cordoba, Trujillo o Houston (por solo señalar injustamente algunos lugares donde se reunen ciertos grupos humanos para comunicarse), la palabra castellana "modismo", que si bien no amalga en su totalidad el equivalente de la palabra inglesa "slang", es la que mejor representa su sentido e intencionalidad. Por sobretodo, creo que la expresion "humano" me representa mucho mas que "latinoamericano"; no obstante esta ultima me particulariza mas, aunque no tanto como mi Social Security Number o mi DNI.


----------



## elbeto

heidita said:


> Estás en tu chalet y estás bailando sobre un hilo. Chupas las linternas (debe de ser por lo borracho que estás ) y te vas a un hoyo. ¡Con lo bonito que pintabas tu chalet!
> A ver lo que dice la chica esa que se llama Salita.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece? Acertado, ¿¿no??


¡Ni yo lo hubiera traducido mejor, heidita! 

Estoy empezando a creer que esto del _caló_, _jerigonza_, _slang_, _argot_, _registro coloquial_, _jerga_, _lenguaje popular_, _vox populi_, _figuras retóricas folclóricas_, y _demás hierbas_, es más universal de lo que pensamos alguna vez.

Esperaré la traducción de todasana y luego te hago algunas precisiones, principalmente con respecto a las conjugaciones. 

[ Hace mucho que no me reía tanto, gracias por tu post.]

Por cierto, la última línea no estaba incluida en el caló utilizado; lo siento, no lo aclaré a tiempo.


----------



## sniffrat

Hola a todos:

My dictionary says that the translation is _argot_ or _jerga_ but I have heard a Spanish person say _slang_ and I've also seen (native Spanish) foreros use the English word.


Is the word _slang_ used in Spanish?


----------



## CarolMamkny

sniffrat said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> My dictionary says that the translation is _argot_ or _jerga_ but I have heard a Spanish person say _slang_ and I've also seen (native Spanish) foreros use the English word.
> 
> 
> Is the word _slang_ used in Spanish?


 
It's used in Spanglish


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola, amiga Carol. 

Hola. sniffrat. Sí, tienes razón en cuanto que a veces utilizamos el anglicismo, pero lo correcto es ''jerga'' ''jerigonza'', ''argot'' (esta última es de origen francés) como refieres.


Saludos.


----------



## sniffrat

Muchas gracias Carol y Cubanboy.

Así que, quiero dicir:

"Pasta" is slang for money.
"Pasta" es una jerga por dinero. --->

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## fenixpollo

In Spanish Spanglish, "slang" is a countable noun: Hay muchos slangs en inglés para "dinero".
In English, it is not countable: There are many slang words for "money" in English.

In Mexico, the most common translation for "slang" that I have heard (which is probably pronounced "eslang"), aside from *jerga*, is *modismo*. *Argot* seems to me to be a more formal word. I have never heard anyone use the word *caló*.

Here's a previous thread on a similar subject: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=674151

Saludos.

Moderator note: This thread merged with another thread on the same subject.


----------



## sandpiperlily

I'm living in Mexico, and have tried to use the word "jerga" -- usually nobody understands me until I say "eslang."  Don't know about other parts of Latin America.


----------



## elbeto

Hi,


sandpiperlily said:


> I'm living in Mexico, and have tried to use the word "jerga" -- usually nobody understands me until I say "eslang." Don't know about other parts of Latin America.


I also live in Mexico and I use "jerga" and most of the people understands. Wonder if it is because I work in a "Cleaning Service" company?

Well, my friends and customers understand the word "jerga", mostly because one of their preferred books are dictionaries and they like WR forum.


----------



## danielfranco

Usually, if you work in a specialized professional setting, they will understand and appreciate "jerga," as in elBeto's case. Janitorial and custodial services do appreciate the term very much. Also doctors and translators.

However, it remains to be seen what term fits better in colloquial settings. I would suppose that, in Mexico, at least, it may also depend on some sort of generational gap. For example, most of us who grew up in the Seventies and before, may be more comfortable with "caló" or "modismos," and those who grew up from the Eighties and up might be better inclined to more "modern" neologisms (is this a pleonasm?) like "eslang."

D


----------



## Janis Joplin

danielfranco said:


> Usually, if you work in a specialized professional setting, they will understand and appreciate "jerga," as in elBeto's case. Janitorial and custodial services do appreciate the term very much. Also doctors and translators.
> 
> However, it remains to be seen what term fits better in colloquial settings. I would suppose that, in Mexico, at least, it may also depend on some sort of generational gap. For example, most of us who grew up in the Seventies and before, may be more comfortable with "caló" or "modismos," and those who grew up from the Eighties and up might be better inclined to more "modern" neologisms (is this a pleonasm?) like "eslang."
> 
> D


 
Yes, I agree.  I grew up in the 70's. My kids would understand "slang" better but I'd rather use "caló".


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

(respuesta para momax)

yo uso el español de México, el del D.F.,
en México no usamos "argot" para describir "slang",    
para slang decimos modismo, y jargon para jerga o argot,

ejemplos de modismos (slangs) de México son:
"Cámara" significa Sí (Yes), 
"Chido" o "Padre" significa Bonito, Bueno, Magnífico, etc., (Cool) dependiendo del contexto,  

ejemplos de jerga (jargon), es un lenguaje especializado de una industria
en el sector de la carne de cerdo, 
"Carcasa" significa el cuerpo entero del cerdo despellejado antes de ser rebanado en partes, (Carcass) 

En resumen, Slang es Modismos en el Español de México


----------



## todasana

Lamento no estar de acuerdo, Katzuhiko.
Modismo es un *idiom*.
Argot o jerga es *slang.*


----------



## katzuhiko minohara corona

This message is for the English native speakers.
I am a Japanese native speaker, but I have lived all my life in Mexico City.
Therefore, I also consider myself a Mexican Spanish native speaker. 

If you want to refer to "Slang" in Mexico, use the word "Modismo". 
Any Mexican will understand that "Modismo" is a "Slang".

For example, when I have visited the north part of Mexico, as the city of Tijuana, Monterrey, the people of these cities use slangs that a person from Mexico City will not understand.  

I have also lived in Spain (Mallorca and Menorca), and they use slangs that a person from Mexico will not understand. 

For example, in Spain the word "Guay" (Cool) is the equivalent of "Chido" or "Padre" for the the Mexican Spanish. These words does not apear in the dictionary, you have to ask a native speaker for the meaning and some examples to learn how to use them. 

By the way, the meaning of a word is not always which the dictionary defines. In the case of the slangs is given by the quantity of persons which use the same word with the same meaning. 

In Mexico when you say "Jerga" or "Argot". 
A Mexican will understand that you are refering to a specialize terminology of some industry. 

A businessman use a "jerga". For example, "la jerga de la industria de la moda". Is incorret to say "los modismos de la industria de la moda". 

Now, I am back in Japan, but sometimes I speak with spanish speakers living here, but the spanish of Mexico is not the same to the spanish of Colombia, Peru, Venezuela, Uruguay, Chile, Argentina, Spain, etc. 
Maybe in a 95 to 98% is the same.  

What I want to say is that probably in Spain or in Puerto Rico, "jerga" is "slang", but for me, it sounds weird, because I speak a Spanish from Mexico. In Mexico "modismo" is the word for "slang", and "jerga" for "jargon". 

Let's ask to other Mexicans. 

Carnales, si o no, en México decimos modismos para referirnos al slang.


----------

